

Scientists question if wi-fi laptops can damage sperm - jostmey
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15943816

======
jostmey
Women, so you don't want to use birth control. Just fire a radar gun at your
partner before hand. Problem solved. (This street goes both ways)

